# Go pro vid of new 16' ebling back blade



## bosman

We'll I bought a 16' Ebling the first week of December and my in laws got me a go pro hero 3, white edition for Christmas. I knew exactly what my first video was going to be.


----------



## WIPensFan

Great video, never seen a orange one, looks cool. That is quite a housing complex, how do you do where the cars are? I would bet a lot of them don't move.


----------



## bosman

WIPensFan;1714792 said:


> Great video, never seen a orange one, looks cool. That is quite a housing complex, how do you do where the cars are? I would bet a lot of them don't move.


Thanks, they'll paint it color you want, for a small fee of course. I only plow the drive lanes, not the parking spots. There are always a ton of cars there so I'm ok with that.


----------



## WIPensFan

bosman;1715032 said:


> Thanks, they'll paint it color you want, for a small fee of course. I only plow the drive lanes, not the parking spots. There are always a ton of cars there so I'm ok with that.


Wow, that's a sweet gig!


----------



## blowerman

Love the ebling blades. Great action video.


----------



## MajorDave

bosman;1714768 said:


> We'll I bought a 16' Ebling the first week of December and my in laws got me a go pro hero 3, white edition for Christmas. I knew exactly what my first video was going to be.


Nice! Hey we got an entire thread going for video --- post here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151516


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bosman;1715032 said:


> Thanks, they'll paint it color you want, for a small fee of course. I only plow the drive lanes, not the parking spots. There are always a ton of cars there so I'm ok with that.


Weird, they're assembled unpainted and if you order it before it's painted, I would hope there wouldn't be an extra charge.

I had mine done in white to match the Blizzards.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Lots of long runs in that comples. Perfect for the new Ebling. Looks like you're already comfortable with it, backing up and adjusting it for the next move.


----------



## bosman

Mark Oomkes;1715849 said:


> Weird, they're assembled unpainted and if you order it before it's painted, I would hope there wouldn't be an extra charge.
> 
> I had mine done in white to match the Blizzards.


I didn't mind paying a little more for a different color. I didn't want people to think they'd paint it any color for free. They had a matching set, one for a truck and one for a toolcat, painted with two different colors. It looked really sharp.

Btw, when Wade asked where I had learned of them I credited you and this website. Thanks for your reviews of back blades. Now that I've had a chance to use this, I can't figure out why every company doesn't have at least one.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Nice video, I like the orange.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bosman;1715869 said:


> I didn't mind paying a little more for a different color. I didn't want people to think they'd paint it any color for free. They had a matching set, one for a truck and one for a toolcat, painted with two different colors. It looked really sharp.
> 
> Btw, when Wade asked where I had learned of them I credited you and this website. Thanks for your reviews of back blades. Now that I've had a chance to use this, I can't figure out why every company doesn't have at least one.


Keep asking when my commission check is coming, still haven't seen it.

Glad you like it, unless my trucks have spreaders, they have back blades. I wouldn't know how to plow without one. Sort of.


----------



## jomama45

bosman;1715869 said:


> *I didn't mind paying a little more* for a different color. I didn't want people to think they'd paint it any color for free. They had a matching set, one for a truck and one for a toolcat, painted with two different colors. It looked really sharp.
> 
> Btw, *when Wade asked where I had learned of them I credited you *and this website. Thanks for your reviews of back blades. Now that I've had a chance to use this, I can't figure out why every company doesn't have at least one.


Well that makes sense then, they actually charged you more because you mentioned Mark's name, and they know what a thorn in the side he is...........:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45;1715878 said:


> Well that makes sense then, they actually charged you more because you mentioned Mark's name, and they know what a thorn in the side he is...........:laughing:


Go stick your head in a cheese wheel.


----------



## bosman

MajorDave;1715829 said:


> Nice! Hey we got an entire thread going for video --- post here:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151516


I posted this one there a few days ago. 




Thanks.


----------



## MajorDave

Oh hell - you did!


----------



## CityGuy

Looks good. I often wondered if they really worked good and the video proves it.


----------



## bosman

Ok, here's another go pro video of the back blade on a large parking lot. Lots of long runs, plowing around light poles and cleaning up after the sidewalk crew, all made easier with an Ebling.


----------



## Turf Z

bosman;1719223 said:


> Ok, here's another go pro video of the back blade on a large parking lot. Lots of long runs, plowing around light poles and cleaning up after the sidewalk crew, all made easier with an Ebling.


I have a very similar lot, do you do that whole thing with just one truck with an ebling/front v?

We've thought about putting a loader w/ pusher on it but seeing this makes me re-think that.


----------



## bosman

Turf Z;1731518 said:


> I have a very similar lot, do you do that whole thing with just one truck with an ebling/front v?
> 
> We've thought about putting a loader w/ pusher on it but seeing this makes me re-think that.


Yes, one truck. Had that lot done in under an hour. We usually have more trucks on the property doing other lots, some similar size, but no loaders. I watched videos for years and was impressed, but they really don't do it justice. You really have to see it to believe it.

That being said, in a perfect world, it would be great to have a loader on site just for stacking after everything gets scraped. For me, the biggest advantage is when the property is done, I can fold in the wings and move on to the next. A loader would have to stay and a skid would have to get trailered.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bosman;1719223 said:


> Ok, here's another go pro video of the back blade on a large parking lot. Lots of long runs, plowing around light poles and cleaning up after the sidewalk crew, all made easier with an Ebling.


JMHO, but you could cut a lot of time off that lot if you don't stop at the end of each run. Turn around and do a big circle. No stopping and shifting. Clean up the piles at the end when the lot is finished. I bet you could cut a third of your time off doing it that way.

Nice vids. I envy the guys that have time to take vids and pics during storms. I don't have the time or am ever thinking about it.


----------



## bosman

Mark Oomkes;1731990 said:


> JMHO, but you could cut a lot of time off that lot if you don't stop at the end of each run. Turn around and do a big circle. No stopping and shifting. Clean up the piles at the end when the lot is finished. I bet you could cut a third of your time off doing it that way.
> 
> Nice vids. I envy the guys that have time to take vids and pics during storms. I don't have the time or am ever thinking about it.


Should I start in the middle and plow everything to the perimeter? Like a pinwheel. We've been putting 90% of the snow in one pile between two equal sized lots. All of the islands and curbs are clean, no piles. I will take all the advice I can get, always trying new things to be efficient.

As far as the vids go, thanks, but it really takes about 30 seconds to turn it on and set the camera out on the truck or plow. Then I forget about it. Anyone can do it. Hell, I wouldn't have got the video of shearing the bolt if I hadn't forgot about it. Nobody wants proof of how your bad driving can break stuff. My wife flipped when she saw the video, thought I tore the wing off. She settled down after I told her what it takes to replace a bolt.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Personally, I would make 4-6 passes on the side you are starting on, the short way. That way it gives you some time to turn, drop the plow and get lined up for the next pass. Pull it all the way to where you stop but lift the plow(s) while leaving enough room to turn. Run across the parking lot and make the next pass. 

Give it a shot. It should work much faster and easier on the tranny.

BTW, nice technique on the light poles, I didn't figure it out as fast as you did. I tried to do it with my front blade all the time--wings on a Blizzard. Your method is faster and cleaner. 

I was mad at myself the other night. 3 shear bolts in 1 wing. Light snowfall. But, we had a thaw and 2 of them were hitting the frozen berms at the end of 2 driveways. I have no idea what caused the third one. AFAIK, I didn't hit or catch anything, but I must have.


----------



## Turf Z

bosman;1731765 said:


> Yes, one truck. Had that lot done in under an hour. We usually have more trucks on the property doing other lots, some similar size, but no loaders. I watched videos for years and was impressed, but they really don't do it justice. You really have to see it to believe it.
> 
> That being said, in a perfect world, it would be great to have a loader on site just for stacking after everything gets scraped. For me, the biggest advantage is when the property is done, I can fold in the wings and move on to the next. A loader would have to stay and a skid would have to get trailered.


How many acres is that lot? Just curious.


----------



## vlc

Wow! I can't believe how efficient that thing is! You have me thinking about one for next season...


----------



## bosman

Mark. Thanks for the pointers. Thumbs Up. 

As far as the size of the lot goes, don't know, never measured, sorry.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

findlotsize.com Type in the address and you'll be amazed at how easy it is to find out how big your lots are. PS: What mount are you using on your gopro? No shaking going on. Or is the ebling have the truck jacked up and you're ''floating'' across the lot. lol


----------



## bosman

Another of the back blade scraping a parking lot and a couple entrances.


----------



## bosman

Doing the loading docks.


----------



## bosman

Ok, last one, small parking lot.


----------



## SnowFakers

bosman;1741505 said:


> Ok, last one, small parking lot.


That mounting location is sick!


----------

